# My diet... your thoughts



## Will.I.AM (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello

Im new to the forum so Hello to you all!

Right ill start with the basics... Im 19 and of a skinny build and have been training since i was 17. I have certanly got ripped in those two years and have put on some little size.

*Diet:*

Recently I have really been looking at my diet, ive been trying to keep my diet as clean as possible, no sweets, chrisps, junk food, fast food etc. My Diet atm consists off the following:

7.30/8am - 3 eggs (scrambled) and 2 pieces of wholemeal bread.

10.30 - 1 chicken breast with salad, apple and yogurt.

1.00pm - Varies day to day with what is provided at work, i try to make it high in carbs, lots of pasta, vegetables and protein.. normally quite a large good meal.

4.00pm - phd protein Shake and an apple.

6-30pm - 7pm - PHD protein Shake

7.30pm - another good large meal.. normally high in protein and lots of vegitables.

Thats basically my day in day out diet atm! However I have and am about to make some changes, supplements mainly... Im looking to start taking 2 reflex shakes a day, one at 10.30am and one at 4pm... generally one shake has around 80grams of protein I believe, this is replacing the PHD shakes I'm taking atm.

I have also just bought a new supplement called CNP Pro Recovery for straight after my work out.

*Workout: *

My workout atm and which has been like this for a good few months... is generally:

Monday: Chest

Tuesday: Arms

Wednesday: Legs

Thursday: Back

friday: Shoulders

My workout is quick and painful, I train with my brother who is also very much addicted to the gym as myself, we spot each other and push hard. Im generally pushing (dumbells) 32kg for 8 - 10 reps, normally do around 4 exercises per muscle group.

*Conclusion: *

I am looking for your advice on the above... is my diet fairly good? Am i doing the right things to be gaining muscle? Im concerned because I seem to be taking a very long time to be putting on any noticeable size, i know its in my jeans to be generally skinny and i have an extremely fast metabolism, just starting to get impatient I think.

Oh i am also taking Animal M Stak as well. Currently about to start my 3rd cycle.

Many Thanks

William


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Will.I.AM said:


> Hello
> 
> Im new to the forum so Hello to you all!
> 
> ...


You need to eat more.

Breakfast - more eggs

10.30 - add 75g of rice or pasta

Need a decent meal between 1.00 and 6.30. 4.00 you could have two slices of wholemeal toast with natty penaut butter a bannana and your shake.

Don't worry about fancy shakes and supps yet. Just have a normal protein shake and 4 or 5 jaffa cakes post workout. Save your money for steak and eggs.


----------



## Will.I.AM (Oct 18, 2010)

Cheers for the responce 

More eggs!? The only thing I was concerned about with the eggs is getting a high cholesterol. How many would you suggest 4...5? with two pieces of wholemeal toast.

As for the 1pm meal... im eating a pretty good meal... for instance, it would be a lot of pasta of some sort.. thomato pasta.. or pasta bacon and what not.. pasta changes everyday, also i would have quite a lot of say chicken, beef, fish or sausages... lots of potatoes and vegetables.

What ever is provided i try to make the best of what I can.

Cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Will.I.AM said:


> Cheers for the responce
> 
> More eggs!? The only thing I was concerned about with the eggs is getting a high cholesterol. How many would you suggest 4...5? with two pieces of wholemeal toast.
> 
> ...


That's a myth mate. Have a google. I'd have 6 whole eggs.

Dietary cholesterol has a minor influence over blood cholesterol.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Will.I.AM said:


> Hello
> 
> Im new to the forum so Hello to you all!
> 
> ...


----------



## Will.I.AM (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks very much for your help Lou! Much appreciated.

Few questions!

For the breakfast meal.. is it:

6 eggs, 4 pieces of wholemeal bread and a banana.

then possibly as another meal for breakfast have (as a shake I assume):

100grams oats, 30 grams raisins or large banana with two scoops of a slow digesting protein and 2 tbsp peanut butter

Then for the 4.00pm meal, could i through that down as a reflex protein shake? I know it would be better to do the meal though.

As for the 10pm meal, i have just found this Micellar Casein 909g from reflex, this seems like it would be the correct thing...?

Many Thanks

William


----------



## Uzi (Mar 21, 2010)

cut out the shakes have proper meals bro thats where ur going wrong

4.00pm - phd protein Shake and an apple.

6-30pm - 7pm - PHD protein Shake


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Will.I.AM said:


> Thanks very much for your help Lou! Much appreciated.
> 
> Few questions!
> 
> ...


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

No surprise you got ripped on that diet fella!

More food generally would be a good idea!

I'd say double up on everything for the first lot of meals

6 eggs at breakfast,

2 chicken breasts @ 10:30 alongside some carbs, 100g of Rice, a large potato, 100g pasta or whatever carb source floats your boat really.

Same goes for the other 2 meals following

if you're into tuna that's a good lower fat alternative to the chicken breasts as eating 6 a day is pretty tough going ime.

Another option would be to knock up a load of chilli, bolognaise etc and just get that down your neck at these 3 meals, easy to eat, cook, relatively cheap and covers all your bases.

you could also invest in an MRP or mass gainer to replace the shake meals, again, keeps costs down and even when you're full they're easy to get down your neck!

Just remember, the more you eat, the more you will grow and if you stick to clean sources and steer clear of junk you can keep fat gain at bay or at least to a minimum!


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Doink said:


> No surprise you got ripped on that diet fella!
> 
> More food generally would be a good idea!
> 
> ...


* You can't go on a free for all food wise even from clean sources....EXCESS CALORIES WILL BE STORE AS FAT


----------

